# 03 vs 04 spec V



## joefosho315 (Nov 22, 2003)

So I've decided that I want to get myself a spec V after hearing lots of good things about them, besides all the problems of the 02's. I've been hearing things here and there that the 04 doesn't have some of the problems that are still lingering around in the 03's, like a different knock sensor. Can someone confirm this? Also, I have read that the 04's dyno at slightly higher whp than do the 03's, maybe attributed to some of the bugs they fixed in the 03 engines? Even if this is all true that the 04's don't have the problems that some 03's do, it's really hard to pick between the two since the 04 front end doesn't do me much good. Anyways, what are your guys' opinions on the 03 vs 04 spec? Thanks!


----------



## spec peck (Dec 17, 2003)

I like the 02 and the 03 couse of the looks and the new ones look to much like my moms car


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I think the seats in the 02 are ugly...... and the 04's exterior is ugly.... 03 all the way!! that is just my opinion ofcourse... but I may just be biased cause I own an 03 :banana:


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

CorNut said:


> I think the seats in the 02 are ugly...... and the 04's exterior is ugly.... 03 all the way!! that is just my opinion ofcourse... but I may just be biased cause I own an 03 :banana:



I'm biased because I got 03. But if u can get an 04, I would go for that since it has different knock sensor and since its on the 3rd year for the QR its possilbe they got some things worked out.

O4 tails and back bumper are nicer to me, I don't like the front but once they make a front lip it will look a lot better.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

the 04 is faster, get that one. I'd trade my 03 for an 04 and fix the front grill.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i dont know how an 03 drives but i have had my 04 for a month and i love it. the 03 front end is nicer but thats ok im sure to find a new front clip for it sometime. i dont know of any problems with my motor or tranny other than the stick feels kind of clunky and im not used to hittin the rev limit at like 6400


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

droppinbottom said:


> i dont know how an 03 drives but i have had my 04 for a month and i love it. the 03 front end is nicer but thats ok im sure to find a new front clip for it sometime. i dont know of any problems with my motor or tranny other than the stick feels kind of clunky and im not used to hittin the rev limit at like 6400



unless your a pro, an 04 drives just like an 03, and there isnt THAT much difference daily diving an 03 and an 02


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

had to add your 2 cent worth


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

droppinbottom said:


> had to add your 2 cent worth


 :thumbup: absolutely :thumbup:


----------



## 1986SE-RSpecV (Dec 21, 2005)

They changed the gear ratios in the 2004+ models, check out the Sport Compact magazines 8 great rides, I beleive the 2004 issues, don't remember, but the ratios are slighty differet, a little more "teeth", making the '04 faster in the quarter mile and accel. I believe is like what .7 sec, just check it out. Sure the 02-03 have a different front, but think about it, you can always change the front of the '04 if you don't like it, most of the QR's problems were bugged out in the 2004+ models.


----------



## Pbates (Jul 28, 2004)

I have an 03 and all I have to say is be damn glad you have a SpecV and enjoy, they will always be faster and better handling as the new ones come out. To quote an old song "Love the one your with"

Pete
03 SpecV
Nismo Sway bars, Energy Suspension insets and a K&N filter, Hankook z212's
44 STX 
Lovin It!


----------

